# Crossing a sable to a black?



## TheMouseMan (Apr 11, 2019)

I have a sable who I believe to be AYat bb C* D* P* U*
If I were to cross her to a self black would I get reds? Because reds are what I'm hoping to obtain since I'm having trouble sourcing any. I'm guessing the resulting offspring would be AYa and aat so I would get black and tans and reds as a result, however, all of them could potentially inherit the umbrous determinant. How does the umbrous determinant interact with Aya and aat?


----------

